# Is there a color chart for Goldens?



## Zakov (Jan 19, 2013)

I noticed how Goldens can look so different from one another, especially in coloring. I was wondering if there's something that shows all the different color variations a Golden can get? Maybe not since they're so varied, but it would be cool if there was one.  

Simba was incredibly blond when we got him, and now he's getting a bit more on the golden brown side. I don't think I've ever seen a breed of dog look so varied. It's fun!


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

Here's a link:

http://retrieverman.net/2011/01/30/dark-golden-retrievers/


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

*Here's a beautiful picture of how varied the Golden coat can be:










*This pictures has been posted on the GRF a number of times when coat color was being discussed.


----------



## canajo (Nov 25, 2012)

My dog's breeder told me a dog will be the color of his ears. Sure enough, Dawson's adult coat color ended up being on the red side like his puppy ears.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Within the link that Rhondas provided was this: Zomarick Golden Retrievers rustiques - Coat color with an actual color chart.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Another example of the color range.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

They should all be golden - whether that is very dark gold or very light gold.  

One thing I'm a brat about with Bertie is when people come up and talk about his coloring, I will show them Bertie's ears and the coloring around his shoulders and on his nose. I can pretty much show them how Bertie is going to be a touch darker than Jacks when he grows up.  

I think most goldens seem to darken 2 shades or so between puppyhood and adulthood (3-4 years old).


----------

